# "You are Vengeance, You are the Night. You are ... ?"  Super's Vigilante Game (Open)



## Kalanyr (May 24, 2005)

Hi all. 

I don't have time to run a d20 game at the moment and I had to regretfully shelve one i was running because of time constraints. However I do want to run something and the rules light Tri-Stat system seems to offer me the chance to do it without sacrificing to much time.


The Setting:
Nocturne City
Think  DC Universe Gotham City in the Modern Style (ie the current era). You're basically vigilantes (relatively inexperienced). Within the above genre constraints you're free to flesh out the city and its personalities as desired in your backgrounds. (I do reserve veto rights though). You can choose if you know other characters, if your character is new to the City or  a local, etc.


The Mechanics:

The Game: Tri-Stat Silver Age Sentinels (The dice shall be d10)
Quick Start rules (basically all you need to generate a character if you don't have the books can be found here:  http://www.guardiansorder.com/downloads/ (under Silver Age Sentinels Fast Play rules).

128 Character Points (Advancement up to the more usual 150-175 CP range is likely to be *reasonably* rapid). I will be assigning up to 3 background points as per usual for background history/important character story/character pictures/etc.

Skill Groups option is used instead of skill points. (You've been credited the 3 extra CP that are normally allocated for 30 skill points). 
The following additional skill groups are added to cover combat skills which are relatively important in this genre, each group covers both attack and defence in its area:
Ranged 2 CP/Level
Unarmed 2 CP/level
Melee 2 CP/level
Gun 2 CP/level
Heavy Weapons 2 CP/level

Energy Points will not be used.

The Notes:

Please bear in mind the Vigilante theme, although I will not bar superhuman characters please keep characters in the DC Gotham genre as opposed to Marvel X-men. (ie Azrael is okay, so is a fairly low level magic user like Jason Blood without Etrigan, Professor Xavier and Superman are not.) 

Also I will not explicitly bar Gun and Heavy Weapon skill groups but do bear the above in mind. 

Apart from that you have free range.

Everyone is free to present a concept or full character (if like me you prefer to flesh out mechanics first) and I'll be taking the 4 concepts and backgrounds I like best.  Anyone else will go on a reserve in order of my preference. However if you are interested feel free to drop a statement of interest so that I know that people are interested rather than thinking its dead.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 25, 2005)

*pokes with a stick*


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 25, 2005)

Hey, hey, you've got RobotRobotI's vote of interest.  I need to look over the rules a bit and see what concepts I can come up with, though.


----------



## Radiant (May 25, 2005)

heya. Cautiosly saying I'm interested. I'll see if I can get to read the rules tonight.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 25, 2005)

Yay. 2 interested parties at least.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 25, 2005)

You can count me in, I'll have an idea of what I want to play once I've taken a look at the rules.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 27, 2005)

So any progress peoples ? 

(Oh and poke thread with a stick again)


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 27, 2005)

Could be interesting and something different than what I'm playing now. I'll have to look over the rules but we'll see.


----------



## Tonguez (May 27, 2005)

This is a me too interested post -I'm gonna go check the rules and come up with something...


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 27, 2005)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> So any progress peoples ?




Don't expect much progress from me for a few days, a couple of chunks of assessment I need to get out of the way before I can get enough time to look over a new set of rules. As far as concepts go I'm thinking of a bitter fellow with a taste for knives, probably named 'Exosus'. Still a work in progress though.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 27, 2005)

I missed this thread, must not have seen it when you poked it.

I saw the incredibles and I would love to be in a supers game.  BUT, I have no books or knowledge or anything like that.  Can someone coddle me in creating a character?

The last and final problem is I will be gone till Tuesday.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 27, 2005)

Doesn't look like thats going to be a problem, I have assessment woes myself. 

I'm willing to help out with character creation. I'm reacable on any of those 4 messenger things in my profile.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 28, 2005)

Name: Daniel Henderson
Age: 22
Body Type: Slim/Slender
Eye Color: Blue
Hair Color: Brown
Height: 5'11"

Background:
An occult text would tell you that Daniel is one of those few that are marked by Heaven, blessed with special powers.  He has a tiny, symbolic birthmark on the back of his neck, as all those marked by Heaven do.  The strange thing about this gift is that the reason why the marked are born with it is not because of something their ancestors have done, but rather something they will do in the future not related to their powers.  Daniel does not know this, and it is uncertain whether or not Daniel has done whatever task he was destined to do yet.

The incident that has changed Daniel's life the most is his parents dying in a car crash near the end of his senior year of high school.  He had prophetic dreams about this before it happened, and even occasional evidence of other strange events around him, but until this time he had not trusted his powers.  The regret of him not warning his parents forced him to face the truth, that he had abilities no one else had.  After graduating high school Daniel got a few steady jobs, eventually inheriting custody of his younger brother Thomas from his uncle after being separated for 3 years.

Through happenstance occurrences one might say (though in Daniel's mind there is no such thing as a coincidence) Daniel became a vigilante, mostly out of a feeling of responsbility to the people mixed with an anger at authority for not being able to serve justice quickly and fairly.  This happened in the years intervening the death of his parents and moving back in with Thomas, so his brother is currently unaware of Daniel's less scrupulous activities.  Although Daniel has never been the one to feel the need to wear a mask over his face, for the sake of his brother he donned a black scarf and shades.

Daniel's powers themselves are fairly minor, but truthfully his strengths lie more in his sense of character, strength of will, awareness of his own weaknesses, and ability to relate to other humans. 

Personality-Kind-hearted, "get along with others" kinda guy.  Some parts of the day he looks sullen, as if haunted by something or burdened, however.

Stats (38 points spent)
Body: 4
Mind: 5
Soul: 10

HP: 70
Attack: 6
Defense: 4

Characteristics (10 points spent):
Divine Relationship +10

Attributes (61 points spent):
Dynamic Power (Primal: Heaven) +3
Unique Ability (Soul Sight) +1

Defects (+5 points.):
Marked 1 pt.
Recurring Nightmares 2 pt.
Significant Other (Little Brother) 1 pt.
Skeleton in Closet (Vigilante) 1 pt.

Skill Groups (16 points):
Detective +1 (Well-Trained) [Less Capable: Fieldwork only 2 BP]
Diplomatic +2 (Expert)
Everyman +1 (Well-Trained)
Philosophic +2 (Expert)

Combat Skill Groups:
None

Points Spent: 125 - 5
Points Remaining: 8


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 28, 2005)

I'm trying to come up with a good idea for a character, and I'm having a bit of difficulty.

I'm thinking maybe a Priest-type guy who's lost his marbles.  He believes that God speaks to him - and maybe he does - and he believes that God wants him to 'slay evildoers.'  Now, character is more concerned with the Voice of God than the commandment 'thou shall not kill', and more than once the voices in his head have cost the life of an innocent.

>.>


----------



## Radiant (May 28, 2005)

still here and skipping through character concepts.


----------



## Rkhet (May 28, 2005)

ooh, ooh, is it dead yet?

By which I mean: me, meee.

Concept: An ex-soldier wakes up one morning with stigmata on his hands and feet.  They cause him extreme pain.  Perhaps in madness, a voice in his head tells him that they are punishment from above for atrocities of war he committed (sorry to steal that bit from you, robot.  I'll change it if it matters.)  One day, driven crazy by the pain and itching, he accidentally kills a man.  Strangely enough, the pain subsided and the wounds began to close.  It grew again, though, so he killed others.  Some worked.  Some didn't.  He found that only those who have 'sinned' earned him reprieve from the pain.  So the vigilante thing.

He is not a religious man, though, and this punishment fills him with rage.  He spends day and night contemplating vengeance towards whatever or whomever did this to him.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 29, 2005)

*Ponders* Errr, I'm going for Batman not Punisher. Sorry if I didn't communicate that clearly enough. Now if you all prefer Punisher I can work with that, but its not what I had in mind to start with.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 29, 2005)

Well I do love the quote... I might even have the rules in question, I have one of the Tri-Stat Silver Age Sentinels books, but I don't have to many vigilante concepts that work well with teammates...

So is that a requirement or not?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 29, 2005)

Not necesarrily going to be a close team thing. So not a problem. Heh more like the occassional team up is probably what I'm going to aim for. Though player actions are free to change that if they want. I'm flexible.

eg  - I don't care if its 4 people who work mainly alone. Or 2 who work alone and 2 who usually team up. Or 3 who team up and 1 who usually works alone. Or 2 groups of 2. Or a group of 4 who work together. Its all good by me. You are likely to find the occasional thing that you're unlikely to take out without at least some teamwork though.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 29, 2005)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Not necesarrily going to be a close team thing. So not a problem. Heh more like the occassional team up is probably what I'm going to aim for. Though player actions are free to change that if they want. I'm flexible.




Cool, I'll dig the rulebook out and give it a once over to see if my ideas are even useable in this system.


----------



## Rkhet (May 29, 2005)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Ponders* Errr, I'm going for Batman not Punisher. Sorry if I didn't communicate that clearly enough. Now if you all prefer Punisher I can work with that, but its not what I had in mind to start with.




Hmm... you mean the ex-soldier thing? Or the whole concept?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 29, 2005)

I meant I'd prefer to have characters who can be reasonable trusted to be left alone with a kid for 24 hours and you can come back  expecting kid to still be alive. 

So someone with a track history of random murder in order to attempt to ease his pain is a touch too sociapathic for where I'm going. 

The ex-solider thing is not a problem at all.


----------



## Rkhet (May 29, 2005)

Aha.  MMkay.  It'll take a couple more days for a new character concept, then.


----------



## Radiant (May 29, 2005)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Ponders* Errr, I'm going for Batman not Punisher. Sorry if I didn't communicate that clearly enough. Now if you all prefer Punisher I can work with that, but its not what I had in mind to start with.




no please, the theme sounded good. And I don't realy feel like shooting at people all day...


----------



## Rkhet (May 29, 2005)

Can you give us an example as to the kind of quests we'd be doing?  Will we be bringing the bad guys to the police?  Burying them in our backyard?  That sort of thing.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 29, 2005)

Kalanyr, I'm going to bow out.  Happy go lucky people become cops not vigilantes.  (IMHO of course.)


----------



## Kalanyr (May 29, 2005)

Fair enough Bro.Though I should point out a) happy go lucky not necessary. Heroic kinda is. I want heros not people who even in a comic book universe would get locked up and if it ever actually worked the key thrown away.  b) Well comic book conceit seems to indicate that even happy go lucky's seem to end up as vigilantes *Cough* Flash, Superman, I'm sure there's more*cough*.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 29, 2005)

Unfortunately, we're not allowed to make Flash or Superman-style characters.  You wanted normal humans or weak-supernatural heroes.  They become police officers, people who would get locked away and turned into experiments become Superheros. =P


----------



## Tonguez (May 29, 2005)

Must say I'm still not getting a feel for the theme your looking for.

The character concept I am considering is a 6' 7" tall character named 'Brickhouse' raised in the ghetto he has the ability to literally transform his body into Rock and can merge with stone (including brick and concrete).  Is that what you want or do you want a more batman type?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 29, 2005)

*Shrugs* And what I'm getting are characters that are basically out and out villains. Seems I had a miscommunication somewhere. 

I used Gotham as an example because its basically all about normal humans, who are admittedly somewhat nuts, but are still basically heroic. What I'm getting are characters who are well nuts (so I guess I got a 50% success) and basically villains or at best on the dark side of gray (this I don't mind so much, the random murders of innocents are a bit past where I draw the line though. The occassional random murder of people who are well pretty definitely not innocent, isn't.).  

And a weak (does not have to be supernatural at all) metahuman is certainly allowed.  Az was admittedly a little obscure but *hmm* trying to find a good example of such is hard because they don't get the big title comics.  Az is basically a really low level brick type (faster, stronger and tougher than a normal human really should be but not to huge extents.).  I'm certainly not going to shut down a speedster of non-supreme levels or a blaster or "guy with inhuman aim" etc .  

Hmm. And now I'm writing an essay on the difference between Modern Comic Heros and what I view as psychopathic. Heh. Go me! 

Anyway I hope that clears things up.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Hmm. And now I'm writing an essay on the difference between Modern Comic Heros and what I view as psychopathic. Heh. Go me!




It’s not really a modern phenomenon…  Batman, the second oldest modern superhero, won’t be able to pass a psych test.   (Obsessive/Compulsive, survivor’s guilt, just to name a few.)


----------



## Kalanyr (May 30, 2005)

BS: I know. I did point out they were nuts. I'm just trying to distinguish between 'good guy' nuts and 'bad guy' nuts. Because thats where we seem to have a misunderstanding.

Tonguez: Depending on personality thats perfectly in line with where I was going.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> BS: I know. I did point out they were nuts. I'm just trying to distinguish between 'good guy' nuts and 'bad guy' nuts. Because thats where we seem to have a misunderstanding.




No I understand you just fine, you want someone who will help out the cops and turn the criminals in and not kill them on sight.

correct?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 30, 2005)

Heh. Yeah pretty much and even preferably. 

Though killing criminals sometimes (or even most of the time) isn't going to bother me a great deal and isn't going to result in me rejecting the concept (thats the dark side of grey thing that I mentioned).   

I just basically realised there was a problem when 2 of the character concepts so far are pretty much as likely to kill perfectly innocent bystanders as anyone else.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> I just basically realised there was a problem when 2 of the character concepts so far are pretty much as likely to kill perfectly innocent bystanders as anyone else.




Really?  You must have a really bad opinion of the punisher then cause while he'll kill villains without sympathy or ceremony he doesn’t kill innocents.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 30, 2005)

*Heh*. Probably, most of my experience with him is from crossovers, and he tends to be portrayed as well really really reckless about the lives of innocent in the vicinity of his target.


----------



## Rkhet (May 30, 2005)

Concept Mark II, or: the not-quite-as-psycho soldier guy:

Graham 'Sarge' Grocott is something of a legend in the right circles. As the name implies, he served as an army seargent during the War. Of the 215 men he commanded during the course of the war, not a single one had died or suffered permanent injuries while serving under him. This was not due to tactical genius as much as 'cowardice under fire and direct disobedience of orders', according to his dishonourable discharge papers. A dubious honour, but better, as he likes to say, than the more honourable honour of being dead.

Being out of a job and with no peacetime skill to speak of, Graham found work as a hired gun. Handy though he is with weapons, he was inexperienced in the field, and was caught by the secret services.

The top-ranking agent is an ex-soldier that knew him. He was offered a deal: he would 'dispose of' those that needs disposing, for a tidy sum per head, and it would be passed off as 'vigilante activity', with the police conveniently failing to catch him.

There is a security box in the bank on Main Street, containing a list of names. Periodically, they would be crossed out, and new ones added, along with a stack of unmarked notes. The names belong to those that cannot be dealt by the law by normal means - those who are skilled enough to avoid capture, those who could afford long and expensive trials, those in powerful positions and, perhaps, those with inconvenient opinions and large followings. Graham harbours no illusions on being a defender of justice or righter of wrongs - to him it is no different from the contracted killings he had done in the past.

"Government scum", he would say, "is still scum. But at least they pay well."


----------



## Kalanyr (May 30, 2005)

*nods* That can work. Doesn't look like this is going to be a team thing. So I'm glad I kinda planned on that.


----------



## Radiant (May 30, 2005)

to throw in my opinion (that nobody wants to hear but I never cared for that  ) :
I don't realy have any problem to undestand what Kalanyr is looking for. Every second hero in Gothham city fits what he described. Both their heroes and villains are nuts but the villains tend to be ones who leaves scores of dead bodies in their path. Especialy if said bodies don't even belong to criminals.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 31, 2005)

>.>

Hum.

How about a sentient undead?  Here's what I have in mind.

*Solanum*

Richard Levy is not alive.  He is dead, he has been for years.  It's a long story, then, as to why he's still here.  We'll give you the abridged version.

Now, it's a known fact that the streets of Nocturne City aren't exactly the friendliest, especially late at night.  Unfortunately, this is a fact that Richard had to put out of his mind that night, four years ago, when he got the call from the hospital.  _"She's in Labor, mister Levy, she wants you to be present._

Mr Levy, Richard Levy, did not have a car.  He still doesn't, but that's beside the point.  From several miles away, with no cash in his pocket and nothing but his jacket to keep him warm in the rain, he set out to the hospital.  The rain pounded on his head, water soaked in through his shoes and socks, and he was wearing what was left of his soles into oblivion.  But it didn't stop him ; he'd be there for his daughter's birth if it killed him.  Apparently, even after the fact.

He was pulled into an alleyway.  Not just pulled; more like yanked.  Grab by his collar and slammed into the stone wall.  He was shot dead, then and there, by a group of street thugs he'd never seen before.  Blood poured from his open body into the rain-soaked alleyway.  Unfortunately, he didn't stay dead for long.  He got back up, he moved towards them, and with a sort of strength he didn't know even existed, he shredded them.

When he arrived at the hospital, coated in blood, he was admitted to the emergency room and put under heavy sedatives when he tried to object.  He was declared dead that night, the same night his daughter was born.

His body was nowhere to be found in the morning.

He's not just a walking corpse, of course.  Walking corpses need a life source, right?  Brains.  Like a zombie, Richard now survives on human brains.  This is not something he takes likely, and he refuses to feed on the heads on the innocent - indeed, he goes out of his way to bring justice to criminals.  The thought that anyone else might be taken away from their lives as he was taken from his is revolting to him - he goes out of his way to keep it from happening.

>.> 

Better?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 31, 2005)

Yeah better. So so not a team up.

So far the concepts I have seem to be:

Ghetto guy who can become one with stone/brick/cement. 
The Zombie Avenger. 
Chosen of Heaven.
Government Hired Assassin. 
Former Thief Martial Artist turned Vigilante. 

I don't think I'd want to be in the same room as them for more than 2 minutes let alone expect them to work together.


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 31, 2005)

Well, Solanum would work with others if it was necessary...


----------



## Radiant (May 31, 2005)

will have my concept up in a few minutes. Sorry for taking so long.


----------



## Radiant (May 31, 2005)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Yeah better. So so not a team up.
> 
> So far the concepts I have seem to be:
> 
> ...




yeah that is what I was thinking two minutes ago then I read it. This will such a lovely group to have dinner with. But since everyone is so screwed they might work together better than could be expected. 
Since I will be busy the whole day tomorow I'll throw in my concept now. I just hope I can match the "charm" of the rest 
It's a reused concept from an older game that lasted only for one chapter so anyone who played in Karl Green's Hellboy game might regocnize this nice girl.




_The heavy steel door opened slowly, squeaking in protest. Two men stepped in and it shut after them. From the inside they could here heavy bolts being set in place. It did indeed sound like a final closing and younger man looked around nervously. The old guard held a calming hand on his shoulder.
"Don't worry boy, she's tame, didn't have an incident in a dozen years."
The younger man just shrugged and looked around. Instead of the cell he would have expected behind the door with was a stone cave and a pretty big one at that. He could see tunnels spreading from this main cave in five directions just at first glance.
"If she is to be of any use to us we don't need her tame. Your reports said this is still a dangerous prisoner."
He takes another look around.
"And why is this place so huge?"
The old guard just shrugs again.
"You just worry 'cause your suit looks out of place here. You desk people are all the same. What did ye think? We've been holding her fer longer then you lived and animals need place to run. She's more happy and we don't loose people then she's not agitated."
Brushing some falling dust from his brand new leather jacket the young man steps into the nearest tunnel just to show he is not affraid.
"Comfort for prisoners is not our priority. How dangerous can someone be after so many years in here? I'm sure this is a waste of..."
He stops in midsentece then his foot gets stuck in the remains of some animal. In the darkness it is not easy to make out but it looks suspiciously like a deer. 
"She didn't kill that did she?"
Again the old guard just has a shrug for him.
"Sure did. We throw in some wild beasts here so she can knock herself out killing them. Needs that every few month or goes into a real frenzy. Not nice to see that."
With an effort the younger man pulls his foot out of the remains.
"You feed her with living animals Mr Taggert?"
"Sure we do, she hunts it down so fast you can't even see it sometimes. Some guys have used this to get rid of unwanted pets that way too. Don't ye give me that look, she wants it that way. Doesn't even touch dead food. Sometimes eats some salad and vegetables though, I guess that's the human part."
"You sound very comfortable considering that she killed three guardsmen in her time here."
"Told you it's different now. Caged animals and stuff. Plus you just have to show some respect then everything is fine. Lia!!!"
The younger man nearly drops his briefcase as Mr Taggerts shout. It is followed by a moment of uncomfortable silence. The old guard relaxes and leans on the cave wall while his companions eyes dart around nervously, trying to make out more in the gloom. At first he doesn't see a thing but then a figure emerges from the darkness. It is about the height of his waist and strolls along on four legs. Before he can get a better look the form changes. The sound of breaking bones rings through the place and fur draws back as the creature changes form. It sure must be painfull but it never looses stride, now coming forward on just two legs. Then it finally steps into the light it is a women in her early thirties. Her face looks quite young but her long grey and silver hair make her appear somehwat older. She is wearing simple grey pants and shirt and walks barefoot on the cold stone. The most remarkable thing is the fresh blood running down her chin and her soft smile reveals  some more on her teeth. Her voice despite being friendly allways sounds like a soft growl lies behind it.
"Guten Tag meine Herren. Mr Taggert, I have just eaten but if that is for me it is much appreciated. I would have prefered a women though, you know my tastes."
The young man grows pale there he stands while the guard just laughs.
"Is that a way to treat your first visitor Lia? This is Mr Granson and he insisted to speak to you personaly."
Her smile grows broader at that.
"Now how could it be more interesting than the chance to finally hunt some real prey."
To his credit the young man catches himself fast and speaks with more authority than any of the other two would have expected from him.
"Ms Schneider I will not tolerate any more of your threats. I come with a propasal but that is much too good for the likes of you but if you continue to act like this I will just leave and let you rot in this cave. How long have you been here? Alomost twenty years I have been told. I am your only chance to avoid doing it all over again. How long can you expect to live? Another hundred years perhaps? I don't think you want to spend a whole century as a prisoner. And all this..."
He waves around the cave
"Is just generosity from the state. We could arrange to have you put in a cell with about two meters in each direction for the rest of your life. Or just execute you like you derserve anyway. Have I made myself clear?"
She growls and long canine fangs slide out, spreading her mouth slighty open but she even takes a step backwards before she sits down crosslegged on the floor.
"I'm listening."
With a casualy flick of his hand he throws a glittering object in her direction. She almost catches it before she notices it is silver. Her eyes glow in a soft yellow as she adapts them to the darkness. And she almsot can't believe they are working as they should. In the dirt right in front of her lies a throwing knifes with spread falcon wings adorning it's handle. The weapons Darkstrike, her arch nemesis from so long ago used.
"My employer is willing to offer you a deal. He still as a lot of connection and if he pulls enough strings with old friends you just might get out of here. Under certain conditions of course."
"What conditions?"
"Someone needs to be found and while time is not kind to most people it seems to leave you remarkably unaffected."
She just glares at the young man from the ground.
"You miserable misfits want me to be your hunting dog."
Now it is his turn to smile.
"Now didn't you do that job before?"
Again she just stares at him but in the end she shrugs and her shoulders sink down in resignation.
"You win drecksack."
_

Powers: Lia is a werewolf, giving her slightly increased strengh, speed and endurance. Basicaly she can do the usualy vigilantee stuff. Run on rooftops and beat up bad guys. She can also change into the form of a huge gray wolf but that's just for show and special effects. She ages slowly but that porbably won't have any ingame effect either.

Concept: Vigilantee on a leash. Lia has been released by the urging of her past enemy, the hero Darkstrike. His daughter was taken hostage by some simple old robbers and to his dismay he found that none of his old contacts still had the edge to solve the problem. In the end he was so desperate he turned to his enemy. A good judge of character he asumed she might actualy have learned something in her time in prison and thankfully was proven right. She caught the girl back and now the two have an "agreement". She stays free and lives out her urge to hunt on the criminal underground of nocturne city. 
The basic idea is a twisted version of the mentor-hero relationship you see in series like Batman Beyond or Birds of Prey. Lia is not a murdering monster but she once was one and still isn't the nicest person you could meet. But she actualy starts to like helping people and it certainly beats prison. She's wearing a special necklace that Darkstrike uses to communicate with her and help her out with information and which he could of course use to track her and have the cops on her tail if she decides to go rogue.

quotes: 
A black dressed women leaps from a rooftop and knocks out a thug as she lands. Her hand goes to her necklace and her silent voice speaks through hte receiver in her ear.
"Ok, the guards should be right behind the next door, remember, they are not involved so no injuries. We don't hurt innocents."
"You don't."
"Oh yeah and Steffanie was asking if you want to come watch a movie with her tuesday."
"Do you have to ruin my bad guy routine like that?"
"Don't think I appreciate that my kids going out with someone like you either. But face it no one buys your monster act anymore."
She can't help but smile.
"One day I'll eat her just to prove you wrong. But in the meantime I'll settle for kicking some drug dealer buts. At least their kind is still affraid of me."


----------



## Kalanyr (May 31, 2005)

*Blinks*. Concept Love.  So far this one is definitely in.  

Since I believe I've gotten at least a concept from everyone ( The Martial Artist is Festy_Dogs, got his in IRC for those of you trying to do the match up). I'll start to go through and pick the 4 I like best.  If anyone wants to let me know that whats posted so far is rough and something more detailed/polished/pink/whatever is coming feel free and I'll hold off for a while. 

I'll give people 24 hours to let me know before I start choosing.


----------



## Rkhet (May 31, 2005)

A sugguestion, tweak Lia's collar a bit: it's filled with high-powered explosives. If she tries to remove it, it blows up. If a keyword is spoken to it, it blows up. Three people knows the keyword: Granson, Darkstrike, and Steffanie (Darkstrike told her the keyword when he knew they'd be hanging around together - seems he doesn't trust Lia THAT much. Nobody else knows that she knows, though.)

Before you ask: yes, Battle Royale.  Also Deus Ex.


----------



## Tonguez (May 31, 2005)

*Name: Brickhouse  * 

_“The city is my home, I feel its rhythm, the rumble of its traffic, the footfall of its people, I taste the blood upon its streets, I am part of the city – it is who I am”_

Brickhouse does not remember much about his past only the few fragments that he can peice together. The only thing he is sure of is the rainy night when he emerged from the blood splattered wall at the back of a forgotten alley and looked down at the scattered bodies that some killer had left behind. 

He remembers the acrid taste of the blood soaked stone and the confused memories that filled his head; the face of an old woman that he called mama, the Community hall down at Oceanside, the face of another man yelling at him to run, and the flashing lights of the cop car that chased them into the alley, the sound of gunfire, the pain and the taste of blood and then there is darkness.

That night after emerging from the wall Brickhouse lumbered  out of the alley and down the street where in the reflection of a storefront window he first saw what he was. He had the shape of a man 6’ 8” tall, broad and imposing. His eyes shone black, his hair hung in cable-like dreads and his flesh was the hard russet red of moulded brick, not a man but a monster

“What am I?” he asks of the world and he heard no reply. Thus he fled the street heading for the only place he could remember as a safe abode, the Oceanside Community Hall. The next morning he was found huddled in the corner of the Community Hall by the Community Director Pastor Ivan Small.

Ivan claims to recognise Brickhouse as someone he went to school with 12 years ago, a youth named Peter Haku. Peter Haku was of Tongan descent and raised by his grandmother in the Oceanside community. His grandmother gave him a strict upbringing trying her best to keep him out of the gangs that dominated the area. Peter had been training at the Community center to be a boxer and had been competing in amateur boxing tournaments. Then one day his trainer was found dead, shot down in an alley and Peter was nowhere to be found. 

Peter returned to his Grandmother to find her in a state of dementia and their neighbourhood degenerated as warring gangs and dealers took over. Brickhouse has taken on a role of guardian making sure the gangbangers and dealers don’t take away what little turf the community retains.

Standing 6' 8" tall Brickhouse is an imposing figure with the ability to meld into rock surfaces (including brick and concrete). His flesh takes on the composition and density of stone.and changes to look like the relevant material (bricklike if he melds with brick, concrete if he melds with concrete etc). Whilst melded Brickhouse gains heightened sensitivity to his surroundings, able to identify vibrations in the surrounding rock and even sense violence and bloodshed taking place nearby

 Stats (50 points spent)
Body: 14
Mind: 5
Soul: 6

HP: 100
Attack: 8
Defense: 6

Attributes 36

Brickhouse has the ability to meld into stone (including brick and concrete) structures taking on the consistency of the stone. _Alternate Form 4 (36 pts)+40Pts _ 

Whilst merged he is able to feel vibrations including footsteps in and around the structure and can detect feelings of violence and agression nearby. In particular Brickhouse has an attraction to blood which acts like a beacon to him. 
_Heightened Senses 3 (3pts) +8 _ _Sixth Sense 3 (3pts) (detect violence, blood)_

Brickhouse can re-emerge within 20 ft of the structure he melded with provided there is an unbroken rock connection between both points 
_Teleport 2 (10pts) 20 meters within stone _

On re-emerging Brickhouse's flesh takes on the same colour and cnsistency as the rock he was merged with, including increase density, weight, durability and strength
_Mass Increase 3 (24 pts) – Mass x6 Immovable 3 Armour 3(+30) Super-strength 3 (+12)_

It takes up to 3 days for such a tansformation to wear off and allow Brickhouse to return to 'normal'.

Defects (5pt):
One-way transformation 3 (stone skin lasts for 3 days)
Significant Other 2 (Grandmother)

Skill Groups (20pt ):
Everyman 3
Street 3
Detective 2
Adventure 1

Combat Skill Groups:
Unarmed 1 (2 pts)

Points Spent: 106
Points Remaining: 

**************

Heres a draft I starting to think of him as an Urban analogue to the Swamp Thing 'Plant Elemental', the numbers might be wrong so let me know. 

Oh and I thought having him emerge as a result of the blood spilt by Solanum (the Zombie) might be an interesting link - somehow the same force animates them both!

I know having him as guardian of the ghetto is cheesy but after all the pyscho-killers we we're getting I thought it would be refreshing to have a 'good guy' on the team


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 31, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, we're not allowed to make Flash or Superman-style characters.  You wanted normal humans or weak-supernatural heroes.  They become police officers, people who would get locked away and turned into experiments become Superheros. =P




I was thinking of a speedy "flash" guy.

Maybe I need to bow out.  I am comming in to cold to figure out anything.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 31, 2005)

Err nope. A flash guy is fine. Well unelss you try to duplicate Wally's current powers in which case you'll run out of points. But something of that genre is cool.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 31, 2005)

Nice Tonguez, I like that one.  

Just a couple of things. Unarmed 5 isn't boxer in training, 5 in skills indicateds the very very elite, the "best in the world " (not at Boxing but at unarmed fighting in total). A boxer in training probably doesn't even have 1 rank, an actual boxer probably has 1, most profressionals probably don't exceed 3 ranks. The same applies to other skills but some background fudging fixes any of this as easily as changing the skills.

To pretty much steal the descriptions form the book 1: Well-Trained (Moderate Training and Practise) 2rofessional (Significant) 3: Veteran (Extensive) 4: Master (Exhaustive) 5: Grand Master (Unparalled)


----------



## Radiant (Jun 1, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> A sugguestion, tweak Lia's collar a bit: it's filled with high-powered explosives. If she tries to remove it, it blows up. If a keyword is spoken to it, it blows up. Three people knows the keyword: Granson, Darkstrike, and Steffanie (Darkstrike told her the keyword when he knew they'd be hanging around together - seems he doesn't trust Lia THAT much. Nobody else knows that she knows, though.)
> 
> Before you ask: yes, Battle Royale.  Also Deus Ex.




I took some kind of failsave for granted  didn't even think if mentioning it. I won't even decide what exactly Darkstrike's hold on her is. She doesn't know and he never threatens her with it. They are both smart enough to realize that he's the boss and that's that. If Kalanyr ever wants to put on the preasure I don't mind if he comes up with whatever he thinks is fitting.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 1, 2005)

I'll give Ranger Rick some more time in case he wants to pitch something but so far: 

In
Mia (1 BP (Background) + 1 BP (Introduction of some interesting characters)) *Side note: More details on the other characters in the into would be nice.
Brickhouse (1 BP (Background) + 1 BP (Fleshing out the City))

Since I'm giving Ranger Rick 24 hours anyone else that wants to flesh out their background some more/make it more detailed, etc is welcome too.  Yes there are 2 other characters who are in at the moment, but it was a close decision, so I won't say who it is until I get Ranger Ricks concept or bow out or 24 hours pass.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 1, 2005)

*Radiant*, if you end up not deciding to go with Lia or if you're interested in still playing in a similar game, I'm ressurecting the old Hellboy/BRPD game on the Nutkinland/Nothingland boards with the basic rules Karl Green set forth + my own style if you're interested.  Just doing recruiting right now.  Linkage: http://www.nothingland.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1829

(Pardon me Kal for the plug, I'll edit it out after Radiant sees it if you like)

Meh, my guys not necessarily a solo type guy, he'd be willing to work with others as long as they weren't blatantly immoral and what not   Esp. for a common cause, of course.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 1, 2005)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Radiant*, if you end up not deciding to go with Lia or if you're interested in still playing in a similar game, I'm ressurecting the old Hellboy/BRPD game on the Nutkinland/Nothingland boards with the basic rules Karl Green set forth + my own style if you're interested.  Just doing recruiting right now.  Linkage: http://www.nothingland.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1829
> 
> (Pardon me Kal for the plug, I'll edit it out after Radiant sees it if you like)
> 
> Meh, my guys not necessarily a solo type guy, he'd be willing to work with others as long as they weren't blatantly immoral and what not   Esp. for a common cause, of course.




thanks for the invitation and yeah I'd like to try that. Just need to wake up, get some breakfast and get an accout on that board. But I'll stick with my character for this game and come up with something new for the B.R.P.D if that's allright with you.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 1, 2005)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> I'll give Ranger Rick some more time in case he wants to pitch something but so far:
> 
> In
> Mia (1 BP (Background) + 1 BP (Introduction of some interesting characters)) *Side note: More details on the other characters in the into would be nice.
> ...




Sorry, I am definetly bowing out.  Sorry to cause a delay.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 1, 2005)

Alrighty, the character is more or less done, just need to bounce a few things off Kal and see if he's kewl with it all. A pic which resembles him to about an 80% degree of accuracy for those who are interested:


----------



## Radiant (Jun 2, 2005)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> I'll give Ranger Rick some more time in case he wants to pitch something but so far:
> 
> In
> Mia (1 BP (Background) + 1 BP (Introduction of some interesting characters)) *Side note: More details on the other characters in the into would be nice.




here you go: 

Mr Taggert: is the "nice old man" in her life. He was a guard in Nocturne Cities for a long time and even lived to retire. After they lost 3 of their men to her murderious rampages she was kept in total isolation but somehow Taggert managed to work with her without getting killed. First he realized that she simply has to hunt every few weeks or goes into a frenzy. Her werewolf blood can't be denied. Even then she is still dangerous but the simply fact that Taggert beliefs everyone deserves to be treated like a person and a minimum of respect realy brought him through the time. And even though she was never someone to speak much Lia foudn that having someone to talk is nice after so much time alone. Taggert would have made a good priest, not becuase he likes to preach but because he has very comforting presence and is a good listener. He almost never judges people, just helps them figure out what they feel themselv. Since he's retired he lives in a bad part of the city and Lia sometimes drops by to visit him. She's not fast in making friends and even though she would never admit it she feels more than a bit lonely and out of place in a city that's 20 years past her time. Normaly she hunts bigger fish for Darkstrike but she at least tries to go through his part of the neiborhood a few times a week to show some thugs they're not welcome (as a possible connection or meeting possibiltiy with Brickwall).
*thinking he's someone like Spawn's old lady for her...*

Darkstrike (Lia to Taggert): 
_"I am the Night. I am shadow. I am revenge. You're kind has infested this city for too long!"
Yeah that's Darkstrike. All buisness with serious problems I'd say. Guess he had reason for it. Lot's of monsters loose in the city and the worst have even been human. I am not into excuses for what I did. But even then, you should have seen the massacre in that school...
It was a bad time and my bet is that the guy had some personal involvement in those tragedies too. Maybe got a loved one killed or something. You know how these vigilantees are. All screwed up and that's coming from me. But boy he could fight. He doesn't tell me much even now but I think they experimented with some combat drugs on him. That's probably why he got the shakes now too. I've seen him train. the guy is fifty now and still rocks but with his breakdowns he's gota stay at home and close to a doctor. Still that's nothing to back then. Used to laugh about that black cape routine and all but let me tell ya you don't laugh then your caught in the damn thing. I once saw him dodge a damn bullet. He can see your finger twitch before you even shoot. Don't look at me like that, wasn't me. Don't do guns. He used to have all these throwing kinves and wires too. You know, rooftop swinging and what they do. Never got that, I just jump but then I am just that bit stronger than a girl should be... . Bet the criminal underground had the party of their lives then he retired. You sometimes here some of them joking about the old man and silly times. Don't believe a word of it. They can make as many black cape jokes as they like, back then everyone was affraid of him.
You're right, old fears won't keep them in line today. But he knows his buisness. If he couldn't cut it on his own he came up with a way around it. I got the nasty feeling I am his way around his age. They don't know it yet but it's as good as if he's back on the street so they'd better get their seatbelts tight. Cause I'm even better than he was._
Darkstrike is admitedly so cliche vigilante that it hurts but I expect that from the 80s. He still has access to all police computers and now acts as Lia's information broker, telling her who to catch and how to get around the problems. He's not so filthy richt that he doesn't have to worry about money at all but he was smart enough to keep an old cache of gold one of his enemeis dug out once so he lives in the most upscale area, has a secret lair right behind an 8 stories screen in a scyscraper and the most advanced tech money can buy.
He's a bit rough but nice and realy has no tolerance for what he considers "villains". That includes Lia but saving your kid can do wonders for your tolerance. That and 20 years of prison which have been a very real punishment doesn't make him forget it but he is willing to give her the chance he promised and at least consider that she might have changed.
*that stuff does not have to bring any advantages. I mostly plan on using his voice for funny conversations and you can throw in usefull hints you want through him thenever you need an excuse to get them into the game.*

Steffanie: Daughter of a legend, Steffanie had a black belt in TaekWonDo then she was 15 and knows her way around computers that most people don't even know exist. Still she has no superhuman powers and her father is more than thankfull that she never wanted to get into the same dangerous buisness. She she loves to help out and since Lia saved her sees her as the big and very touch and independent sister she never had. For her the horror stories of the past are just that, she wasn't even born back then. If she tries to be like her any more both her dad and Lia will get more than worried.
quote:
"Come on you look great."
"These pants are way to tight, don't you people have any decency today?"
"What you're affraid?"
"Yes, how the heck do you kick people in this?"
"Sigh, I realy have to explain that clubing thing again don't I?"
*That girl is the super hip teenager who makes both her dad and Lia look real out of date sometimes. She is also the funny side roll who occasionaly forces Lia into bad situations by confronting her with parties, fashion and the normal life in general. She's a nice person but for an old werewolf it's realy hard to have a persistent kid sister...*


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 2, 2005)

That's perfectly fine, Radiant


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 5, 2005)

Well, as it would seem that Kal is a bit busy to take a look at the character I'll just post him now:

Someone
(real name: Jon Reis)

Stats- (40)
Body 8
Mind 6
Soul 6

Health 130
Attack 9
Defense 7

Attributes- (60)
Attack Combat Mastery 3
Combat Technique 5 (concealment, judge opponent, lightning reflexes, two weapons x 2)
Defense Combat Mastery 3	
Features 1	 (good looks)
Gadgets 3 (mechanic/custom shop and two apartments above, tricked out motorbike, carbon combat knives and modified coat to hide them in) 
Hightened Awareness 2
Item of Power (2) (Armour (partial, called shot to halve protection) 5)
Jumping 2
Massive Damage (unarmed) 2
Massive Damage (knives) 2
Mind Shield 5	
Special Defense 1 (pain)
Special Movement 5 (balance, cat-like, light-footed, untrackable, wall-bouncing)
Tough 3

Defects- (6)
Nemesis 1 (Alice, Queen of Hearts)
Significant Other 2 (Alice, Queen of Hearts)
Skeleton in the Closet 1 (secret identity)
Skeleton in the Closet 2 (past thefts)

Skills- (34)
Everyman Skill Group 2
Street Skill Group 2
Technical Skill Group 1
Adventuring Skill Group 1
Ranged 2	
Unarmed 2
Melee 2

Description:

Ivan is a reasonably handsome gent in his late twenties; about 6 foot tall, exceptional physical fitness, shaggy short black hair, green eyes, tanned complexion and seemingly permanent 5 o'clock shadow. He comes across as fairly mercenary in his attitude but he's a pretty kind hearted guy in truth. His taste in casual clothing isn't all that special. A lot of tshirts with the names of bands, or funny/offensive pictures and phrases. He'll wear one of them with a pair of baggy jeans and possibly a hooded jacket if it's cold.

When Ivan is Someone, his dress code only differs to the degree that it's a very specific variation of the same outfit. He'll wear a fairly meaningless tshirt, unlike his normal ones. Often a plain colour or with a symbol of some sort. Over the top of that he has a tactical combat vest, made of reinforced kevlar with ceramic inserts, very solid stuff. The rest of his clothing; a dark blue hooded jacket with 'Someone' lettered across the back, a grey cap, his dark baggy jeans, his boots, even the piece of cloth he uses as a mask, has all been reinforced with armour grade kevlar. Not as protective as the vest itself, but any improvements on the vest trickle down to the rest of his gear. The hoody is also modified to hold a number of carbon combat knives hidden within, not that that's the only place he keeps them, it's just the easiest place to keep a large number of them and still have them accessable.

History:

Jon's story starts with his parents. His father was an exceptional young gentleman, hailing from an afluent background. One day he met a young woman who really seemed different from all the others he had met, but she was in a terrible state with a lack of money and a drug addiction. Nonethless it was this young woman who would later be Jon's mother, and Jon's father did all in his power to raise her standard of living, cure her ills and give her a better life. They got married and were very happy.

In time they had a son, but it was shortly after that that Jon's father was killed in a car crash. No foul play, just an unfortunate event. What made matters worse was that there was complications with the will, and the family of Jon's father despised Jon's mother, thus she ended up back on the street with a young boy to raise. It was here that Jon grew up, but he had a lot of his father in him, so he seemed born to succeed at whatever he aimed himself at. Over time he mastered his domain, but to a nearly superhuman degree. He determined that since the streets were what was at his fingertips it was there that he would excel, and thusly he directed himself towards a criminal, verging on villainous lifestyle. 

All the while though his mother relapsed into her previous addiction. Though Jon himself didn't mind the revenues drugs would bring in, he never dabbled in the stuff himself and was always trying to get his mother off drugs. It didn't help though, and eventually his mother died from drug related illness, taking with her what could have been the last moral anchor Jon really had. She had never really told him much about his father. Things escalated somewhat from here, as criminal activity was all he had left in his life. He became 'Someone', and gang wars and burglury were his thing. He was a minor villain, inconsequential in the greater scheme of things, but really making waves in his little pond. The transition from Jon to Someone was quick, and people didn't notice that Jon was Someone, so he went with it. Someone became the quasi-villain, and Jon was the guy most people knew to be full of experience and advice on street matters.

Someone's waves attracted bigger fish, and by the time he was twenty years old he was battling other minor villains for control of his little piece of territory. Of course, he was an exceptional challenge to defeat. He had honed himself into a fighting machine over time. There was nothing supernatural about him but he had focused his potential into a razor's edge, and had effectively become some kind of modern day street ninja.

He was stubborn, and as time passed his competitors came to grudgingly respect the niche he had carved himself, but without truly villainous activities under his belt he was overlooked as the prey of heroes. Jon was starting to get tired of what he was doing and the double life he was living. Sure he had focused himself and was now lord of his little domain, but the satisfaction was only superficial. He eventually relinquished control of the area, Someone suddenly disappeared and with the wealth of his years of crime, Jon bought a mechanic shop and the couple of apartments above it, using the skills he had acquired in stripping down cars and such to now legitimately fix them instead. But this was too mundane and he was still bored, if not more so than before, but at least he didn't feel as though he was wasting his life.

During his mid twenties Jon was the apathetic bystander to the crime going on around him that everyone knew him to be. Old friends would often come to him for advice or to get him to hang onto things for a while, noone really saw him as an enemy or a threat because he had only ever offered people advice. On the odd occasion that he may have been holding onto something for someone and people saw it as an opportunity get that something easier than at any other time, they discovered they were sorely mistaken.

Then Alice showed up on Jon's doorstep. Alice, Queen of Hearts, was a mercenary who worked for various villains who were willing to cough up the dough for her expertise. She had emmigrated (*cough* fled *cough*) from England and while looking for somewhere to live had heard Jon Reis had an apartment to let and was willing to turn a blind eye to less than legal activities. Jon thought she was cute, and was all too happy to have her rent out the apartment as the extra income would have been very helpful. Thus Alice, Queen of Hearts, came to live across the hall from Someone, who had disappeared from the spotlight about five years ago.

For a year or so Alice was very successful, and the two of them became good friends. Jon's door was never locked, and Alice was welcome to come and go as she pleased. It was common on her evenings off work for them to share take-out food and watch DVD's. Jon rather enjoyed having Alice around, she was different from the other villains he had come to know while growing up as she didn't really have villainous intentions, she was marketing her skills to a target audience who was all too happy to pay good money for skilled help. One evening though, she didn't get home when she was expected to. This got Jon a tad worried, but it wasn't the first time she was late, often her employers may have needed her to stay on a bit longer. It was the next day that Jon turned on his television to find out that Alice, Queen of Hearts, had been arrested but subsequently escaped from custody about eight hours later. A little while later she returned home a little flustered but otherwise alright.

This was a turning point in Jon's life. He came to the decision he liked having Alice around enough that he didn't want her being slapped around and dragged off by heroes, but on that same note he wasn't about to go out and take on the city's heroes, as either conclusion to a scenario like that would really suck (and he was highly unlikely to win). So he decided the best way to keep her from harm was to do it himself, he did have those exceptional skills he had worked up years ago after all. Jon decided that he would potentially play nice vigilante in the hopes that none of the nastier ones got a chance. So the next time Alice went out, Jon went to work. Someone's outfit came back out of the old chest in the attic. He modified his gear, and got any extra gear he wanted through old contacts. A few weeks of carefully timed 'rust removal' activities and he figured he was back to where he was with Alice none-the-wiser to his plan.

And so it came to be that Someone returned to Nocturne city, with the sole (and slightly confusing) purpose of preventing Alice, Queen of Hearts, from doing her job and doing it before the more well-known heroes got the chance to foil her activities. Now Alice wasn't an ignorant girl, she had heard the stories of the minor villain who had suddenly disappeared some time ago, but for him to reappear and start focusing on preventing her doing her work was confusing and infuriating. She'd head home though and a (somewhat tired and bruised looking) Jon would cheer her up and not be bothered if she couldn't make this month's rent.

It didn't stop there though, there was an occasion where Someone went to foil another of Alice's activities and showed up at the wrong location but at the right time. Ironically enough, he had arrived at the right location to foil the plan of some other minor villain who he had actually fought with back in his gang days. Someone shrugged, figuring he might as well foil this fellow's activities because he didn't want to have come here for nothing. He beat them up like old times and made an anonimous call to the cops, before disappearing back home. Reflecting back on it, he realised it felt good. There was the aspect of utilising the skills he had spent years working on, and using them for something which could be construed as good. He was... satisfied with what he had done. Vigilante work began to grow on him, and Someone became a (confusing) name associated with the random beatings of evildoers around the city ("Someone foiled my plans again!" "Who?"). Of course, this only confused Alice more when while he turned other villains in to the cops, his main priority was keeping her away from them. And he spent a lot of time on it.

Thus Jon came to live across the hall from his nemesis and best friend. How long he would be able to maintain the balancing act is uncertain, as he's been able to hide or lie about the injuries inflicted by Alice and other villains for a few months now. Alice is a fan of guns, and no matter how good Jon is it's only a matter of time before he has to try to explain a bullet wound that he can't hide. He's also gotten behind on his work schedule as a mechanic, and by preventing Alice from doing her job he's killed a significant part of her income, and damaged his own further by not worrying about having her pay rent during this 'rough patch' as she calls it. Being a vigilante makes him feel good, and allows him to protect Alice from other do-gooders, but it's driving her up the wall by preventing her earning money the only way she knows how, and she's getting worried by Jon not being able to work as much, and his seeming constant tiredness and frequent injuries (and it's only the ones Jon can't hide that she's considering). Jon is at odds, he does his best but he can't decide whether it would be better for Alice to be happy or to be safe. How long he could continue this lifestyle though is a matter he hasn't given any thought to yet.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 6, 2005)

Sorry for the off-topic-ness again, but Kal/Radiant there's still enough room in my other PBP game if you're interested.  Hoping to start later this week sometime, I can introduce you later if necessary but it would be cool to at least get a char concept sometime soon   Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Radiant (Jun 12, 2005)

*bumb* hello?


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 12, 2005)

Your trespass is ill-advised, necromancer. Let the dead bury their own dead.


----------

